# Has anyone used BarkBusters?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Based on their website and just breify speaking to one of their trainers, it seems like it may be a good fit for us. I am not sure of the price, yet, but wondered if anyone here has had any experience with them.

http://www.barkbusters.com


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Had someone who paid $600 for training, ended up getting her money back because they didn't know what to do to help with a few trouble areas. Save your $ and find a local dog training company (not petco types but reg. training facilities) that do group and private training. Some do cgc and agility as well.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Never used them but know a few people who have used them...and ended up at Obedient K9 ..........need I say more LOL


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am having the hardest time finding a trainer. I just need one to fall out of the sky i think.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I know someone who used them and like others have said, it didn't work. For an awful lot of money they told the owners to say 'bah' and toss and chain on the floor when the dogs barked... not really what you'd expect for the amount of money they spent. Also, for whatever reason, they convienced my friend that his breed was not covered under whatever guarantee they have???? I would have ran the other way if that was said to me. I don't know exactly what kind of breed Dan owns-some kind of dingo type dog??


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am glad I posted here, so far the consensus seems to be unanimous. Thanks to Angela, I am working on a lead and can hopefully find a private trainer!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you post your area in IN, some here may have recommendations 
This is a listing of certified pet dog trainers in Indiana: http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/IN.html


----------

